# free alternative software like norton ghost



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

Friends suggest me some free alternative.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 4, 2012)

There are a few alternative:

1. If you are using windows 7, it has a built-in backup utility which you can find --> Start--> All Programs --> Accessories --> System Tools.

2. If you are using Western Digital Hard drive, you can download the FREE Acronis from here

3. Fbackup is a FREE utility, can be downloaded here.


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot Tech&ME but does this allow to restore even if my pc is unbootable.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 4, 2012)

Read about these in Digit
Clonezilla - About
DriveImage XML Backup Software - Data Recovery Product


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

hi niilesh thanks for suggestion Drive image xml backup is not so user friendly I am searching for some user friendly softwares. 
I heard about Macrium Reflect does any body knows how to create recovery disk.


----------



## rcraktimc (Apr 4, 2012)

^You can use Macrium Reflect free. It is a good disk imaging software.

BTW check this out:----
**www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-backup-program

Great list of free backup utilities.
You can also try Genie Timeline and Comodo Time Machine.


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your help i found seagate disk wizard is best and user friendly option even non IT user can use it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2012)

^^ coz it's based on Acronis True Image which is a experienced software company to make these types of apps


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2012)

True topgear it is a downgrade version of  Acronis True Image home edition but its enough for a normal user.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 5, 2012)

He He .... the default backup utility which comes with windows 7 is also Acronis only 

That the reason I mentioned it in my reply above.


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2012)

But default backup utility is too slow to create images and a serious resource hog.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

Image backup is a slow process whatever software you use depending on the size of partition/drive. I have heard DriveImage XML is fast, but have no experience.

Your can try Macrium Reflect Free or search the HDD's manufacturer's site for OEM Acronis software. Most HDD manufacturer have one.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 6, 2012)

Minion said:
			
		

> But default backup utility is too slow to create images and a serious resource hog.



you can use the command line utility : wbadmin start backup

But use this utility if you are advance user of windows 7. Details here



			
				Skud said:
			
		

> search the HDD's manufacturer's site for OEM Acronis software


mentioned it  here.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nero Back It Up


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2012)

^^ that's not a freeware app.


----------



## Minion (Apr 6, 2012)

Skud said:


> Image backup is a slow process whatever software you use depending on the size of partition/drive. I have heard DriveImage XML is fast, but have no experience.
> 
> OEM Acronis software. Most HDD manufacturer have one.



Mate Inbuilt image backup software of win 7 is too slow and resource hog Arcronis is very easy to use and you can get it for free from both hard drive manufacture WD and Seagate.it is taking less resources actually you can perform other task easily when creating a image.this is my experience after using it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

if anyone wants to try a free alternative ( other than tools provided by the HDD manufacturers ) then consider using these 

Macrium Reflect FREE Edition - Information and download

or 

Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition - Editions Comparison

or

Free Disk Copy, Drive Clone, Disk Image freeware - EaseUS Disk Copy Home Edition.


----------

